# Antenas



## zamoplas (May 21, 2007)

Hola a tod@s, estoy haciendo un proyecto y necesitaria catalogos o paginas de antenas para telefonia movil (900,1800 y 2400 MHz), que me permitan cobertura en tuneles. Haber si me podeis hechar una manita.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Dano (May 21, 2007)

Edita el título para que cumpla con las normas de convivencia

Saludos


----------

